# Special RV Pricing?



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone know of any special RV pricing or financing options available right now? Looking in the Houston are but don't mind driving around for a good deal.

Specifically travel trailers in the 35ft range!!


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

Check with Genuine RV in Nacogdoches. They have a website you can look at.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You are entering the land of the liars and thieves. The MSRP (list price) of RV's is whatever the individual dealer decides it will be on any given day. That is how they advertise 30% off list. If you can compare the same exact units at different dealers, you may get some idea of what to pay. I believe they purposely spec them different from other dealers just to make comparisons difficult. 
And, don't believe what they say about weights either.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*RV's*

If you don't mind the drive to Ohio and want to save over $10,000 then look here.

http://www.couchsrvnation.com/

My Co Worker bought my trailer from their former store (couch's campers) in 2013 for over $13,000 less than the dealers in Houston were asking.

I bought it used, (only used for 2 days) and still paid under $12,000 what it was worth. I basically paid the guy back minus $1000 and his trip to get it.

They do not carry my brand anymore, (Crossroad). Whatever you do buy one with two A/C's for Texas Summers. You can special order them if I remember correctly from them.

When I bought my Trailer there was a guy in Conroe asking over $33,000 for his used when I bought mine for $20,000.


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey Guys - thanks for all the information - ill check it all out. Driving to Ohio might be worth it with those kinds of savings!!!


----------

